# Carte SIM iPhone 4 dans l'iPad



## Mig69 (4 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai enfin migré mon forfait d'Orange à SFR donc je peux me servir de mon iPhone4.
Je viens d'essayer de mettre la SIM de mon iPhone dans mon iPad et en configurant le réseau de données en sl2sfr j'ai accès au net sans problème.
Ma question est de savoir si j'utilise bien mon abonnement comme si je surfais avec mon iPhone ou suis-je facturé hors-forfait?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## fairway (4 Juillet 2010)

Hors forfait je pense.


----------



## Mig69 (4 Juillet 2010)

fairway a dit:


> Hors forfait je pense.



Et ils font comment pour distinguer sachant qu'ils sont connectés par le même id?
Safari iPad et Mail iPad envoient un autre code que ceux de l'iPhone et sont repérés par l'opérateur?


----------



## Esart (5 Juillet 2010)

fairway a dit:


> Hors forfait je pense.



Tu penses ou tu es sûr ?

J'adore ces affirmations gratuites non argumentées...


----------



## Pouasson (5 Juillet 2010)

Click me.


----------



## fairway (5 Juillet 2010)

@Esart : "je pense" n'est en rien une affirmation. Alors relax, bois un verre d'eau ca ira mieux.   Je dis ca car je l'ai lu a plusieures reprises sur d'autres forum et que ca me semble logique.   Les operateurs sont tout sauf idiots. Et ils veulent vendre leurs forfaits Ipad....


----------



## Esart (5 Juillet 2010)

Avec des "si"...


----------



## iZiDoR (7 Juillet 2010)

Je suis plutôt d accord avec fairway, je l'ai aussi lu à plusieurs endroits (notamment sur MacBidouille).
Si je retrouves les infos je les postes.


----------



## fairway (7 Juillet 2010)

Mig69 a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer de mettre la SIM de mon iPhone dans mon iPad et en configurant le réseau de données en sl2sfr j'ai accès au net sans problème.


Alors ? Qu'en est il de ton suivi conso ?

Histoire de mettre tout le monde d'accord.


----------



## Mig69 (8 Juillet 2010)

fairway a dit:


> Alors ? Qu'en est il de ton suivi conso ?
> 
> Histoire de mettre tout le monde d'accord.



Je n'ai pas accès au suivi conso détaillé... Si quelqu'un sait comment faire. C'est quand même beaucoup mieux fait chez Orange.

J'ai 1,46 de hors forfait mais comme les SMS sont hors forfait et que j'ai dû en envoyer une quinzaine je pense que ça fait ce prix là.

Je n'ai surfé que quelques minutes et donc je ne peux pas dire si c'est dans le forfait ou pas mais ça a l'air de ne pas y être.


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Juillet 2010)

Bon a priori ya pas de soucis d'utiliser la sim de l'iPhone pour l'iPad... l'inverse serait par contre impossible.
Donc d'après MacBidouille, c'est tout à fait  possible et cela sans passer en hors forfait... Mais Mig69 va nous confirmer tout ça


----------



## Mig69 (8 Juillet 2010)

J'essaie de vous confirmer ça au plus vite


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2011)

Et donc, depuis un an. Tu en es où. Du hors forfait ou non ?


----------



## Mig69 (23 Juillet 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Et donc, depuis un an. Tu en es où. Du hors forfait ou non ?


En fait j'avais un forfait pro avant et je ne pouvais pas consulter mon forfait.
Je suis passé depuis sur un forfait perso et je n'ai pas testé !


----------



## iZiDoR (28 Juillet 2011)

Je confirme que l'on peut mettre la sim de l'iphone dans l'ipad sans problème et sans surcoût.
En général, quand je fais ça je renvois les appels sur un autre portable.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2011)

Et bien moi, je confirme que l'on ne peut pas mettre la SIM de l'iPhone 4 dans l'iPad. cela me donne comme réponse que je n'ai pas de forfait DATA compris dans la puce.

Comme quoi, cela doit dépendre de l'abonnement choisi


----------



## iZiDoR (28 Juillet 2011)

Je suis chez SFR forfait iphone illimité 2h


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2011)

Et moi Orange


----------



## miklhomme (1 Août 2011)

Pour mon iPhone 4, j'ai un forfait édition spécial iPhone 5h chez Orange. Lorsque je loge la carte micro sim dans l'ipad 1, ça marche et ça ne me compte pas de hors forfait. 
J'ai même validé l'info auprès du service client orange. La personne au téléphone m'a confirmé qu'aucun hors forfait serait facturé. Et c'est le cas. Je teste depuis quelques mois. 

J'ai même demandé si je pouvais avr une 2eme sim, mais c'est pas possible pour les micro sim a priori


----------



## Nathalex (2 Août 2011)

idem pour moi avec le même forfait. Pour autant, je ne le fais pas très très souvent.....


----------



## Piouky (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Ayant un forfais SFR Business pour l'iphone, j'ai deja essayer de mettre ma sim de l'iphone dans mon ipad.
J'ai eu un surcout de 160&#8364; (plusieurs connexions qui ont durer) à la fin du mois. 

Donc attention !!!!!!!


----------



## groutchmeuh (25 Octobre 2011)

Nathalex a dit:


> idem pour moi avec le même forfait. Pour autant, je ne le fais pas très très souvent.....



Incroyable,
J ai mis la sim mon iPhone 4 dans mon iPad et je suis connecté 3G.    Vérifié que  wifi désactivée. J écris ce message et l'envoie comme ça. 

Je me suis adresse un SMS par l'appelions Message de l iPad et le message est part, MAIS PAS ARRIVE sur iPad DS L APPLIcation message. 

STUPEUR: mon iPhone sonne le Bip d'arrivée d'un message SMS. Et de fait comme il était reste connecté en wifi il la reçu ! 

Je suis en IOS5 sur les 2 !

J en suis ravi mais c'est inexplicable pour mouais.  E vous ?


----------



## Arkange (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je suis chez SFR et j'ai essayer de passer la carte SIM de mon iPhone sur l'iPad. Résultat ça fonctionne, j'ai accès au net sans soucis. Par contre et c'est logique, si je me sers de safari, ça passe comme un partage de connexion. Donc attention suivant l'option prise sur le forfait!!!

Comment ils peuvent le savoir ?? C'est tout simple, le user agent de safari iPad n'est pas le même que celui de l'iPhone... Donc ils savent pour le surf si on utilise l'iPhone, l'iPad ou un ordinateur par exemple.


----------



## groutchmeuh (25 Octobre 2011)

Ouaip. 
je me suis dit que c'est possible. 
Donc j'ai surfé un peu, et je vais maintenant m'anstenir et scruter la consommation . 
Ceci dit au moins ça marche en cas d'urgence, et faudra voir combien ils facturent. 
Quant au SMS il a dû passer par "imessage" que je sais pas bien comment ça marche vu que j'avais l'ipad2 connectee en 3 G avec la microSIM de l'iphone 4 et l'iphone 4 connecte à ma wifi de chez free. Parce que pour d'autres numeros ça marche point. 




Arkange a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis chez SFR et j'ai essayer de passer la carte SIM de mon iPhone sur l'iPad. Résultat ça fonctionne, j'ai accès au net sans soucis. Par contre et c'est logique, si je me sers de safari, ça passe comme un partage de connexion. Donc attention suivant l'option prise sur le forfait!!!
> 
> Comment ils peuvent le savoir ?? C'est tout simple, le user agent de safari iPad n'est pas le même que celui de l'iPhone... Donc ils savent pour le surf si on utilise l'iPhone, l'iPad ou un ordinateur par exemple.


----------



## Zesneek (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde...

Je me suis enfin décidé à créer mon compte sur ce site qui me sert presque tous les jours...

Bref, parlons du cadeau que je viens de recevoir en direct des USA: un iPad 64go 3G... J'avais pas trop demandé cette version, mais bon, on va pas pleurer, hein?

Donc, j'ai testé l'échange de carte Sim de mon iPhone 4 sur cet iPad 2 et après avoir changé websfr par sl2sfr dans les paramètres, je peux surfer sur le net. Super, ok, mais bon, je crains que mon forfait carré web n'aime pas trop mon iPad car je viens de constater que j'ai du hors forfait à 0,78... Pas moyen de trouver sur mon détail de facturation si ce hors forfait est dû à cette opération ou si ça n'a rien à voir.

Alors est ce qu'il y a d'autres témoignages qui abondent en ce sens (connexion depuis une carte iPhone 4 dans un iPad en hors forfait pour cet abonnement et cet opérateur)?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## groutchmeuh (22 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Et moi Orange



Hé bien j'avais mis ma carte sim orange forfait spécial édition 5 h ds l'ipad 2 il y a 2 mois , ça marchait je surfait sans surcoût. 

Mais je viens de tester aujourd'hui , en allant sur safari et en essayant d ouvrir Google je vois s'inscrire quelque chose dans la barre d adresse qui comporte "blocage SMS forfait mobile ou qqch. Comme ça. Et il,s'ouvre une fenêtre orange qui me propose les forfaits modem orange hors de prix. 

Donc hors de question. J crois que SFR fait des forfait 3G à tarifs correct. Mais il,faudrait voir avec Free. 

Quelqu un à essayé ?


----------

